# Novedades Texas: TPA3140D2PWPEVM - Inductor Free 10W Stereo (BTL)



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2015)

*TPA3140D2PWPEVM - Inductor Free 10W Stereo (BTL) Class-D Audio Amplifier Evaluation Module *



*Evaluation Module*​
*Description:*

The TPA3140D2 is an efficient class D audio power amplifier for driving bridged-tie stereo speakers at up to 10W (per channel)

The TPA3140D2 utilizes advanced EMI suppression technology with spread spectrum control and 1SPW modulation scheme enables the use of inexpensive ferrite bead filters at the outputs while meeting EMC requirements for the system cost reduction

The TPA3140D2 devices are fully protected against faults with short-circuit protection and thermal protection as well as overvoltage, undervoltage, and DC protection. Faults are reported back to the processor to prevent devices from being damaged during overload conditions.

*Features*
Supports Multiple Output Configurations 
2 × 10 W Into a 6-Ω BTL Load at 12 V
2 × 10 W Into a 8-Ω BTL Load at 13 V
Wide Voltage Range: 4.5 V to 14.4 V
Efficient Class-D Operation 
Upto 90% Power Efficiency Combined With Low Idle Loss
Advanced Modulation Schemes
Programmable Power Limit and clip-free AGL
Thermal foldback to protect the die from excessive die temperature and device shut down


----------

